# Sugarbush's New Pass Aims to Capture the '20 something' Market



## thetrailboss (Aug 22, 2011)

Sugarbush just announced a bold initiative to sell $299 passes to anyone 19-29 years of age. They issued an announcement on *their webpage and via Email.* This is not a college pass. One only needs to be 19-29 years old to get the deal, with valid ID. This is a nice gesture to the younger folks who have lower paying jobs, high student debt, and are just getting started. 

Sugarbush previously had offered the student pass rate to recent grads the year after they graduated from college or grad school. This expands that program. 



> For the first time ever, Sugarbush is rolling out a season pass option for skiers and snowboarders in their 20s. The For20s Pass is available to anyone aged 19-29 and provides All Mountain access for only $299, if purchased before September 14th. We are offering this pass because we know it can be difficult for skiers and riders of this age to afford doing what they love, and many never return to the sport.


 
A very nice move. Will others take note and step up to match them?


----------



## WJenness (Aug 22, 2011)

I would have jumped on that last year...

Too bad I just joined the ranks of 'over the hill' (at least in respect to this pass) in March.

-w


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 22, 2011)

Saw that this morning too.  Certainly an interesting move.  If other's don't follow this year, I bet we'll see some more of this next year.  

But alas I'm too damn old for deals like this......best I have to look forward to is senior discounts 30 years from now ;-0


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2011)

Someone needs to do a discounted 40-50 year old pass.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 22, 2011)

I guess they figure daddy is still paying for the 7-18 year old passes which are still $429 (early season)...:smile:... No discounts for daddy.

It's a nice gesture on their part offering the 20 pass. 

If only I was young again.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 22, 2011)

Definitely a great deal.  I think the number one reason why participation in skiing/riding is flat is the lack of marketing towards people just out of college.  I have plenty of friends from college who gave up the sport in their 20s mainly due to lack of affordable season passes.  Now in their mid-30s they've found new hobbies and don't have a desire to get back into skiing/riding due to the high upfront costs of getting near gear.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 22, 2011)

Most of my buddies who I rode with in college no longer ski or ride anymore without the college passes. In fact, outside of the ones who have jobs in a ski town or on a ski hill proper, none of them do. 

This is a great initiative. Good for them.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 22, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Someone needs to do a discounted 40-50 year old pass.



  You're right on target o3jeff...more accurately...a 40-to-Senior Pass..IF below 50k-salary.


----------



## HD333 (Aug 22, 2011)

How about a discount for the parents buying all the 7-18 year old passes. Something like a family pass. $xxxx.xx for a family of 4.


----------



## bobbutts (Aug 22, 2011)

for 20
very clever


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 22, 2011)

HD333 said:


> How about a discount for the parents buying all the 7-18 year old passes. Something like a family pass. $xxxx.xx for a family of 4.


 
SB gives one free matching kid's pass for every adult pass purchased. E.g. buy an adult ME Pass, get a free child ME pass.


----------



## bobbutts (Aug 22, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> SB gives one free matching kid's pass for every adult pass purchased.  E.g. by an adult ME Pass, get a free child ME pass.



I wish I was a bit closer to me.. Sugarbush has the best pass deals and options I've seen.. 
The cost of child's pass kills the deal at most of the other resorts I've looked at.. 
For instance on the Peak Granite Pass adult is $699 - perfectly reasonable 11 Attitash weekdays to break even
But the child is $649, 17 days to break even, talks me out of getting this pass & not worth it if the kid isn't covered


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 22, 2011)

I saw this and I think its great, except I'm 34 and live in PA.:x:x In all seriousness, this is very smart marketing move by them to draw in a younger generation and get them hooked.


----------



## HowieT2 (Aug 22, 2011)

HD333 said:


> How about a discount for the parents buying all the 7-18 year old passes. Something like a family pass. $xxxx.xx for a family of 4.



Sugarbush does offer a family pass but it is super all inclusive and is crazy expensive.


----------



## HowieT2 (Aug 22, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> SB gives one free matching kid's pass for every adult pass purchased. E.g. buy an adult ME Pass, get a free child ME pass.



true, until my son aged out, the season passes for the 4 of us were about $2,000.  Now I think it costs me $2500.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 22, 2011)

HowieT2 said:


> Sugarbush does offer a family pass but it is super all inclusive and is crazy expensive.


 
Well, if you are talking about the Fancy Pass, yes, it is really overpriced.  I was looking to see if it gave lift line cutting privileges, but I did not see that information listed.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 22, 2011)

HowieT2 said:


> Sugarbush does offer a family pass but it is super all inclusive and is crazy expensive.


 
Again, any Adult 7-Day Pass gets a matching child pass for free (ages 4-12 or something like that).


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 22, 2011)

I wonder how Stowe is going to react to this.  They haven't released their season pass prices yet.  I believe their pass last year was around $1500.  As much as I like Stowe more than Sugarbush, I'd be hard pressed to pay that huge of a premium to ski there if I were a local looking for a pass.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 22, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I wonder how Stowe is going to react to this. They haven't released their season pass prices yet. I believe their pass last year was around $1500. As much as I like Stowe more than Sugarbush, I'd be hard pressed to pay that huge of a premium to ski there if I were a local looking for a pass.


 
I don't think they care.


----------



## HowieT2 (Aug 22, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, if you are talking about the Fancy Pass, yes, it is really overpriced.  I was looking to see if it gave lift line cutting privileges, but I did not see that information listed.



I think it does as well as first tracks, but not sure.


----------



## HowieT2 (Aug 22, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I wonder how Stowe is going to react to this.  They haven't released their season pass prices yet.  I believe their pass last year was around $1500.  As much as I like Stowe more than Sugarbush, I'd be hard pressed to pay that huge of a premium to ski there if I were a local looking for a pass.



just from talking to folks riding the chair, there have been quite a few locals taking their dollars south to SB from Stowe over the last few years.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 22, 2011)

bobbutts said:


> for 20
> very clever



Indeed.  Very sly branding that will attract that demographic while the name goes over the square's heads.  .


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 22, 2011)

HowieT2 said:


> just from talking to folks riding the chair, there have been quite a few locals taking their dollars south to SB from Stowe over the last few years.



When I lived in Stowe, I was fortunate the business I worked for was part of the Stowe Area Association.  I'm not sure what the price is now, but ten years ago I got a midweek black out pass for $250.  

If I were living there now and didn't have access to such a pass, I'd look at Sugarbush or Smuggs for sure.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 22, 2011)

BeanoNYC said:


> Indeed. Very sly branding that will attract that demographic while the name goes over the square's heads. .


 
Why all the fuss over the name of this smoking hot deal?


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 22, 2011)

There are a lot of folks (especially in VT) that are 30 or older that can't afford a season pass at Bush either. To be fair, I think Bush should open this deal to everyone with either a current college loan or income below a certain threshold. :lol:

College grads certainly are more cash strapped than most. This deal is almost a no brainer for any 20somthing looking at a season pass in VT. Also I wonder how current Bush pass holders will feel about a substantial increase in the most dangerous demographic at a rather family oriented resort.

Bush must be fearful of the graying of the market and boomers retiring and getting too old to ski. Or maybe Bush is trying to bring back the ski bum. 



thetrailboss said:


> I don't think they care.


Agreed. Stowe isn't going to care at all about Sugarbush.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 22, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> There are a lot of folks (especially in VT) that are 30 or older that can't afford a season pass at Bush either. To be fair, I think Bush should open this deal to everyone with either a current college loan or income below a certain threshold. :lol:


 
+ 1. 



> College grads certainly are more cash strapped than most. This deal is almost a no brainer for any 20somthing looking at a season pass in VT. Also I wonder how current Bush pass holders will feel about a substantial increase in the most dangerous demographic at a rather family oriented resort.


 
"Ship 'em to Ellen." :lol: 



> Bush must be fearful of the graying of the market and boomers retiring and getting too old to ski. Or maybe Bush is trying to bring back the ski bum.


 
One only need to ski at Ellen, then see who is in line at LP to see the difference. Lots of younger folks, families, locals at Ellen. Lots of older folks with expensive clothing and often wicked old (or wicked expensive) skis at LP who ski once or so a year but spend as much $$$ in that one weekend as many folks at Ellen spend in a season.  Not to stereotype, but the place has become gentrified (some say again).  I was pretty turned off the second to last time I skied at LP when I got there early and watched as some rich folks were able to cut the lines for two runs before any of the locals who were standing in line for the first chair. I can say that while I was slightly peeved, the woman beside me, who said she was a SB passholder for 20 years, was really :angry: and said she was not coming back next season. 

That said, I think they got the message and are offering this deal to round out their customer base yet again.  If they had not gotten the message, they'd only sell this pass for Mount Ellen only.  

And as to Stowe, they are in a place where people think it's great that it is the most expensive thing east of the Mississippi.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 22, 2011)

I've never cared much for the Bush. Just don't dig the vibe there. Ellen definitely gives off a heck of a lot less of that vibe that I don't care for, that is for sure. Between the cheaper Ellen only pass and the park being over there for the college kids, it is no wonder the two mountains feel completely different. Interesting that Bush has kind of planted itself into a cross class cultural atmosphere by virtue of trying to "sell" the mountain that doesn't have the more well known terrain and trails, not to mention the amenities and condos.

Some people will ski Stowe because its expense is more of a draw than a turn off. But I think Stowe's prices have less to do with that than the fact that they are just charging what the market will bear and what people are willing to pay to ski the east's undisputed king. And to be quite frank, Stowe ain't that much more expensive than Bush... Stowe just doesn't offer many of the same types of discounts. But full price unrestricted? $1,569 for Bush for an Adult (post early deal)??? Let's not kid ourselves... if people buy Stowe because it is expensive, people are doing the same for the Bush. Bush does give more deals and benefits but full price at Bush is insulting and almost as much as Stowe.


----------



## Nick (Aug 22, 2011)

All I know is if I were still in my 20s I would clamor for a pass that price. 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 22, 2011)

Lets be real here. If given the option where you could just pick where you wanted to ski, most would pick Stowe. 

That being said, putting out a pass like this would destroy Stowe's brand. Stowe is the king of the East. They'd be stupid not to charge what they do, regardless of how non core that sounds.


----------



## Northernflight (Aug 22, 2011)

> How about a discount for the parents buying all the 7-18 year old passes. Something like a family pass. $xxxx.xx for a family of 4.



Crotched Mountain actually has a pass like this. I think its $1299 for up to 5 people.


----------



## win (Aug 23, 2011)

No, the Fancy Pass does not include first tracks or any line cutting privileges.  It includes ski season pass and golf pass and membership in the Health & Racquet Club.  For someone who skis and golfs frequently, it is an excellent deal.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks Win and Congratulations!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 23, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Why all the fuss over the name of this smoking hot deal?



They should make pass color green too.


----------



## HowieT2 (Aug 23, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> There are a lot of folks (especially in VT) that are 30 or older that can't afford a season pass at Bush either. To be fair, I think Bush should open this deal to everyone with either a current college loan or income below a certain threshold. :lol:
> 
> College grads certainly are more cash strapped than most. This deal is almost a no brainer for any 20somthing looking at a season pass in VT. Also I wonder how current Bush pass holders will feel about a substantial increase in the most dangerous demographic at a rather family oriented resort.
> 
> ...



As a passholder, I dont care if they try and give a deal to some twenty somethings.  I still remember being that age when I would ski for a 5-7 days a year and it would cost about that much.  traffic/lift lines are not really a big issue at SB even on holiday weekends.  They may need to expand the bar space though.  and I think twenty year olds have more of an issue being around families than vice versa.

I dont think its a matter of stowe not caring about sugarbush per se, but more of them not caring about that demographic.  frankly, for their own bottom line they are probably correct in the short run.  That being said, I was listening to owner of the UFC on the radio coming into work this morning and he was saying how boxing is dead because they put all their fights on pay per view instead of free tv, to maximize their revenue.  They didnt invest in the business but milked it for all the cash they could and neglected attracting new fans.  Now UFC  got a big deal with Fox and is extremely popular.  SB is trying to invest in the future of the sport by enticing twenty somethings as they already do with the free companion lift tickets for kids.  Will it work, who knows, but  kudos to them for trying.

also, in response to your comments about the line cutting privileges, it definitely annoyed some.  however since I almost never wait on a line, it doesnt bother me.  Its hard to understand how a regular at SB would have trouble avoiding lines most of the time. and they offered that amenity to sell the expensive condos which allowed them to build the new base lodge for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2011)

For those that didn't see it, Win responded as to what they want to do with this program on SkiMRV:  



> The ski industry has a long-term challenge. People in their twenties are not skiing as frequently as the Baby Boomer generation did. This Boomer poplulation bubble of 76 million people is unfortunately maturing and skiing less as they age. At Sugarbush we have very few passholders in their twenties, so we view this as an investment in our future to continue to be sustainable and thus make Sugarbush a better place for all as we continue to investment in improvement each year. It is an experiment, so we will see what happens but sales on the first day are encouraging.​


​


----------



## win (Aug 23, 2011)

Just a follow up on the "most dangerous demographic".  I would not generalize.  Most of the young people I know, including the now eight members of my growing family, are one's we will be delighted to welcome to The Bush.


----------



## Anklebiter (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm 38 and in Delaware, I PA ski resorts had better season family pass deals.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 23, 2011)

I still can't believe Bush has a pass called the Fancy Pants... oops, I am Fancy Pass. That is just... I don't know.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 23, 2011)

HowieT2 said:


> I dont think its a matter of stowe not caring about sugarbush per se, but more of them not caring about that demographic.  frankly, for their own bottom line they are probably correct in the short run.
> 
> [SNIP]
> 
> also, in response to your comments about the line cutting privileges, it definitely annoyed some.


Someone else posted about the line cutting issue. Stowe must care somewhat about the youth market cause they offer a dirt cheap (by Stowe standards) college pass. And unlike Bush with its Ellen park focus, I bet the college crowd rubs elbows a bit more with the upper crust at Stowe than Bush (of course, Stowe separates the park crowd via the triple chair area).


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2011)

Anklebiter said:


> I'm 38 and in Delaware, I PA ski resorts had better season family pass deals.


 
I don't think that comparing SB to any resort in PA is a fair comparison.  In pretty much every category SB is much better and larger.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah, I think most would expect those rinky dink hills to have cheaper passes. 

Every time Ive been to Stowe it seemed the college crowd was pretty separate from most of the hoity toity types. They were either park rats or the 'im super extreme and going to hike even though its not worth it' types for me. Youd find em in the woods though for the ones that knew where to go.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 23, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Yeah, I think most would expect those rinky dink hills to have cheaper passes.
> 
> Every time Ive been to Stowe it seemed the college crowd was pretty separate from most of the hoity toity types. They were either park rats or the 'im super extreme and going to hike even though its not worth it' types for me. Youd find em in the woods though for the ones that knew where to go.



Not every college student is hiking for the sidecountry or hanging out in the park.   Like the rest of the ski industry, there are an awful lot of intermediates.


----------



## mlkrgr (Aug 23, 2011)

As I'm 25 myself that recently earned a Masters Degree but has yet to find a job, I'd jump on it if I knew my skiing friends would or if I knew the more buses would go to Sugarbush from where I live. Though, logistics is always an issue and they don't seem to be available when I want to ski, and vice versa. The big problem that I have with Sugarbush as I live on the MA/NH line alongside Route 3 is that day trip buses that go there are few and far between. I can justify paying $67-$75 for someone else to do all the driving as long as I know its going to be a good day weatherwise when I need to book (generally a few days before) and getting a lift ticket for the day as I typically do 6-7 days per year. Since "bus only" price is $35-$40, breakeven is higher for all passes I see than the ticket portion of what i pay. Generally, 2-3 of those days would be on comp tickets so I'd be paying for about 4 bus trips, which is what I did the past few years and then I also do North Conway and go to Wildcat once a year and ski there for 2 days (I have connections to at least squeeze couple days in there for the right price). Keeping in mind that gas is an expense, its not a bad deal for me.

I almost made it to Sugarbush this past year (I've never made it), but the weather looked pretty bad so I ended up postponing and doing my annual Wildcat trip a few days later. Unfortunately, I have no money to blow on getting to and from the mountain when weather does not permit skiing.

Another idea is creating a hostel for people in the "20 somethings" category to mingle and meet as a lodging option. I just learned of one at Sunday River (its not run by them) and there's a few successful ones in Cape Cod in the summer. Many of us are single but the problem I have is that I don't like bars so that means options are limited in meeting people especially now I am out of school. Having some way to facilitate car pools would help tremendously along with this hostel.

The pass certainly helps and props to Win.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 23, 2011)

if i was in my twenties and not married i'd buy this pass and join a ski club with a house near the mountain. then i'd ski and ski and ski.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 23, 2011)

mlkgr

There is a hostel in the MRV.  

http://hosteltevere.com/stay/rooms-and-rates

might be a good option for you.


----------



## mlkrgr (Aug 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> mlkgr
> 
> There is a hostel in the MRV.
> 
> ...



Thanks; I'll definitely have to consider it while figuring out what to do.

And yes, if things remain the way they are for the next couple months, I'm going to consider going away to a ski mountain like that and hopefully, find some way to make some money on the side. I think my biggest need is to meet people professionally and personally (I used to be an introvert for the longest time and now I'm making my way into being an extrovert).


----------



## win (Aug 24, 2011)

Sugarbush is named so because it is in a Maple tree grove and maple syrup is the product other than skiing up here.  For those of you who are not experts in maple syrup there are a number of different grades  and the best quality is called "Fancy".


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 24, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Someone else posted about the line cutting issue. Stowe must care somewhat about the youth market cause they offer a dirt cheap (by Stowe standards) college pass. And unlike Bush with its Ellen park focus, I bet the college crowd rubs elbows a bit more with the upper crust at Stowe than Bush (of course, Stowe separates the park crowd via the triple chair area).



There really isn't a line cutting issue at Sugarbush . Some people bitch about Claybrook owners being able to use the ski school line at the Super Bravo and Gate House chairs.   Mt Ellen is hardly a place with a "park focus" it just happens to be where the park is located and the Sunny Double is the lift that services the park and a few beginner trails.  Most every mountain offers a "cheap" college pass.  Sugarbush is offering a discounted option for the 19-29 year old demographic.


----------



## HowieT2 (Aug 24, 2011)

mlkrgr said:


> Thanks; I'll definitely have to consider it while figuring out what to do.
> 
> And yes, if things remain the way they are for the next couple months, I'm going to consider going away to a ski mountain like that and hopefully, find some way to make some money on the side. I think my biggest need is to meet people professionally and personally (I used to be an introvert for the longest time and now I'm making my way into being an extrovert).



That hostel is new and just a tick south of the sugarbush access road.  it looks nice, although I dont know anyone who has stayed there.  I think they have communal meals too.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 24, 2011)

win said:


> Sugarbush is named so because it is in a Maple tree grove and maple syrup is the product other than skiing up here.  *For those of you who are not experts in maple syrup* there are a number of different grades and the best quality is called "Fancy".


ZING!!!!

Well, now that I am better informed about maple syrup and properly snarked by the President of the Bush, I still think it is terribly lame name for a season pass. You could attribute a lot of names to local significance. But just because you could, doesn't mean you should.

:beer:


----------



## darent (Aug 24, 2011)

missed out again, still holding my breath that a mountain will have a deal for the 60+ crowd,, any of you youngens know where I can clip a college ID ?


----------



## mister moose (Aug 24, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I still can't believe Bush has a pass called the Fancy Pants... oops, I am Fancy Pass. That is just... I don't know.






win said:


> Sugarbush is named so because it is in a Maple tree grove and maple syrup is the product other than skiing up here.  For those of you who are not experts in maple syrup there are a number of different grades  and the best quality is called "Fancy".



I learned a few things about Maple Syrup the last few years:

You have to boil the sap before it sours, it does not keep well.
The tree determines the grade, not the sugarhouse.
Earlier sap runs tend to be lighter, and the later runs are darker amber with stronger taste.
'Fancy' grade is the lightest, most subtle flavor of all the grades.  Not all would agree it is the best.

Win, I think that without other references in the pass structure to maple syrup grades, the maple reference is lost on the casual reader.  Even this one who knows something about syrup.  You are left with a non maple interpretation of 'fancy', which conjures up a different set of images, not all of which are positive, as riverc0il points out.  "It's sweeter up here" on the other hand works great.  And congrats.  Don't forget the importance of the monthiversary!


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 24, 2011)

mister moose said:


> "It's sweeter up here" on the other hand works great.


A-yup, one of the best tag lines that I have seen in the industry.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 25, 2011)

win said:


> Sugarbush is named so because it is in a Maple tree grove and maple syrup is the product other than skiing up here.  For those of you who are not experts in maple syrup there are a number of different grades  and the best quality is called "Fancy".



I'm an hour south and apparently using Grade C


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I'm an hour south and apparently using Grade C



:lol:


----------



## win (Aug 25, 2011)

That's why the USA is great.  Everyone is entitled to their opinion.  Think Snow after Irene passes.  At least the streams and ponds will be full for snowmaking.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2011)

Win,

I think Geoff was making a crack on Killington as C grade.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 25, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Win,
> 
> I think Geoff was making a crack on Killington as C grade.



Exactly.   Of course, a joke isn't funny if you have to explain it.   

On the KMart instance of this thread, I wrote that I thought this was a very smart move.   As the boomers age, the ski areas need to figure out who is going to replace them.   Killington got to where it is from their vibrant share house scene.  Those 20-somethings bring in friends & family and create the critical mass to have a bunch of thriving businesses around the ski area.   Sugarbush has "premium pricing" on their season passes so I'll bet their season pass demographic doesn't have a heck of a lot of 20-somethings.   This is a way to capture the next generation without going down the ASC discount path.


----------



## fdskier (Aug 25, 2011)

one of the biggest concerns among 20/30 year olds i know is the lack of nightlife at sugarbush. i know skihouse people that went from killington up to the bush for a change of pace but returned after a season because it was too quiet. also i have brought dozens of people to the bush and they all commented on the lack of nightlife. i know the castlerock pub was open sat nights last year - a step in the right direction.

and if a decent amount of 420 passes are sold the mt will have to figure out what to do for happy hour - the pub is a zoo already. imagine another 50-75 regulars in there on a saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 26, 2011)

fdskier said:


> one of the biggest concerns among 20/30 year olds i know is the lack of nightlife at sugarbush. i know skihouse people that went from killington up to the bush for a change of pace but returned after a season because it was too quiet. also i have brought dozens of people to the bush and they all commented on the lack of nightlife. i know the castlerock pub was open sat nights last year - a step in the right direction.
> 
> and if a decent amount of 420 passes are sold the mt will have to figure out what to do for happy hour - the pub is a zoo already. imagine another 50-75 regulars in there on a saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sounds to me like a good problem to have. :beer:


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 26, 2011)

fdskier said:


> one of the biggest concerns among 20/30 year olds i know is the lack of nightlife at sugarbush. i know skihouse people that went from killington up to the bush for a change of pace but returned after a season because it was too quiet. also i have brought dozens of people to the bush and they all commented on the lack of nightlife. i know the castlerock pub was open sat nights last year - a step in the right direction.
> 
> and if a decent amount of 420 passes are sold the mt will have to figure out what to do for happy hour - the pub is a zoo already. imagine another 50-75 regulars in there on a saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm not all that familiar with night life in the Mad River Valley area but I do know a popular night spot, the Blue Tooth, which was right on the Sugarbush access road closed several years ago. I guess business wasn't that good. Another spot (forget the different names) at the intersection of rt.100 & rt.17 has changed names & I assume ownership several times recently so how good can it be? I don't think Sugarbush attracts the weekend crowds that are more concerned about partying than skiing like Killington does. Sugarbush also doesn't have a nearby large town (Rutland) that draws people to it's night life like Killington does. Selling an affordable pass to young people won't change these facts. Season passholders of any age in any area aren't the type to be more concerned with partying. This is a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 26, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> I'm not all that familiar with night life in the Mad River Valley area but I do know a popular night spot, the Blue Tooth, which was right on the Sugarbush access road closed several years ago. I guess business wasn't that good. Another spot (forget the different names) at the intersection of rt.100 & rt.17 has changed names & I assume ownership several times recently so how good can it be? I don't think Sugarbush attracts the weekend crowds that are more concerned about partying than skiing like Killington does. Sugarbush also doesn't have a nearby large town (Rutland) that draws people to it's night life like Killington does. Selling an affordable pass to young people won't change these facts. Season passholders of any age in any area aren't the type to be more concerned with partying. This is a good thing in my opinion.


 
The Blue Tooth was actually owned by Win and the Resort for a few years.  It's long gone now.  

The Local Folk Smokehouse (IIRC) is still there.  

As to Killington, it has its own scene.  No need to drive to Rutvegas.

One big issue that I have heard repeatedly is that restaurants and bars in the Valley feel that the State Police and County Sheriffs are harsh on DUI enforcement and scare folks away.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 26, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> The Blue Tooth was actually owned by Win and the Resort for a few years.  It's long gone now.
> 
> The Local Folk Smokehouse (IIRC) is still there.
> 
> ...



You think Killington doesn't have the same problem with the state police? If anything it's worse. I know of at least one night spot on the Killington Road, maybe more, offers a free shuttle van just for this reason. It doesn't seem to have affected their business to much. The two areas cater to a different class of people.

As far as Rutland I meant the opposite. People from Rutland drive to Killington for the night life & to mingle with the tourists, not the other way around.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> One big issue that I have heard repeatedly is that restaurants and bars in the Valley feel that the State Police and County Sheriffs are harsh on DUI enforcement and scare folks away.



That's the entire State.  

Stowe PD is reknown for tagging tires at the local bars.  If the officer sees a tagged tired up the road later in the evening, the driver is guaranteed to be pulled over.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 26, 2011)

Interesting, re: other places have strict enforcement in Vermont and yet Vermont has the highest rates of teen drinking and drug usage.  Hmmm.....


----------



## massbmx (Aug 26, 2011)

Never been to sugarbush but I'm thinking very seriously about buying this pass, the bush is about 4.5 hours away from me but if the day pass $80 you only have to go 5 days to make it worth it.

Now the question is will this attract 20 something females to the bars, or will it be all sugar bushes?


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 26, 2011)

massbmx said:


> Never been to sugarbush but I'm thinking very seriously about buying this pass, the bush is about 4.5 hours away from me but if the day pass $80 you only have to go 5 days to make it worth it.
> 
> Now the question is will this attract 20 something females to the bars, or will it be all sugar bushes?



Beers are about $5 each.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.sugarbush.com/for20s-events-activities

Looks like this pass is back again next season...just annouced today along with SB's other pass options. I turned 30 in January so technically if I buy before May 2nd I could get this....definately worth considering. I loved SB the 2 days I was there this season and at $88 for a day ticket I only have to go 4 times to make this worthwhile.

I generally play the discount game (warren miller, rsne card, liftopia, etc.) and can ski for an avg of $30/day for the season. If I set $30 as my goal I'd need to ski SB 10x which still seems possible.
Hard part is day tripping from Southern NH but I have a place to stay near Ludlow and drive from there doesn't seem to terrible.
Decisions, Decisions.....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 16, 2012)

time to find my old fake id....


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2012)

can we start a class action lawsuit for age discrimination?


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 16, 2012)

Actually jut re-read the fine print haha, you need to be 29 before May 2nd 2012 and buy before May 2nd to get this.
I turned in Jan so I'm SOL

Okemo/Mt Sunapee interestingly also annouced this same pass. $499 if purchased thru Okemo and $529 if going thru Sunapee :???:


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm curious as to how the 4-20 pass program fared.  anecdotely, I noticed a lot more 20 somethings at the mountain this season.  Obviously it worked well enough to try again.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 16, 2012)

bigbog said:


> You're right on target o3jeff...more accurately...a 40-to-Senior Pass..IF below 50k-salary.



I don't understand bringing salary into it.  Work hard make money = no deal.  Goof off = discount.  How about a 40-to-senior hard working, high tax paying, barely able to use the pass discount?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> http://www.sugarbush.com/for20s-events-activities
> 
> Looks like this pass is back again next season...just annouced today along with SB's other pass options. I turned 30 in January so technically if I buy before May 2nd I could get this....definately worth considering. I loved SB the 2 days I was there this season and at $88 for a day ticket I only have to go 4 times to make this worthwhile.
> 
> ...



Go for it, you can only get that price this year unbelievable skiing their and not bad rode from south NH probably 3 hours,  i give a lot to be that close to the Bush, and great owner too.


----------



## wawawawawa (Mar 16, 2012)

Is there a cut off date for this pass? Awesome deal.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 16, 2012)

wawawawawa said:


> Is there a cut off date for this pass? Awesome deal.



Best deal is $299 by May 2nd. The price will go up in price after that date.


----------

